# ISO royal icing lace stencils?



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

Hi all!
Does anyone know if there is a source for these? What I am thinking of is a plastic sheet that has one design punched out of it..many of them on one sheet..that you could scrape royal icing over to make a lot of the same pieces at once.
I just spent hours making royal icing lace pieces by hand friday night, and my clumsy husband knocked them onto the floor Saturday morning ,shattering about 75 percent of them! I'm hoping to find something that won't be so labor intensive! (or devastating, when they hit the floor...!)
Does such a product exist, and if so, where might I locate it?


 
thank you so very much!
Pat


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

It does exist, but I can't think of where I saw them (it's past my bed time). Did you ask around at the pink palace?


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

Pink palace?
I'm sorry, my ignorance is showing, I'm not familiar..
(????)
thank you!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

www.cakevisions.com

They seem to have many templates for fondant, maybe they could help you find the royal icing ones!


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

:bounce: 

thank you! I shall go there now!
pat


----------



## bubbles (Sep 10, 2002)

have you heard about unbreakable gel? I've heard so much about it, it just bounces when dropped, I used to decorate cakes for family, been hanging around cake shops to look at tools. I haven't actually used it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

beryls.com has it.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

Again,thanks everyone!

I checked out beryls, but had a hard time finding it..I'll look again. I did find some at creativecutters.com ..
Haven't tried the unbreakable stuff yet, maybe I'll give that a shot as well.
Cheers!
Pat


----------



## sherrywink (Oct 7, 2009)

Check out sugarcraft.com. They have lace mats exactly as you described, patterns punched out that you use a palatte knife to sweep the royal icing into, and then lift off. I just order one, but haven't put it to use as of yet.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

The name of the "unbreakable" (ie, flexible) royal icing is called SugarVeil Confectionery Icing - Flexible Icing | Innovative Confectionery Icing and Comb, Icing Dispenser, Decoredibles, Recipes, DVDs, Patterns, Kosher, Additive Free | 800-563-0074


----------



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't buy "Sugarveil" where I live but I can get the company to send me the lace moulds. However, a couple of pounds of the flexible icing costs a lot of money to ship here and if I like the results I would need more in the future. The answer would be to make it myself - any idea how to make flexible icing?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Here ya go, Joyce.

This was the first choice on google.

You may want to search further.

Sugerveil seems to be making a comeback.

3 egg whites
1Tbsp Cream of Tartar
2lbs Powder Sugar
1 pkg Gelatin (dissolved in a little bit of water)
2 cups MM (melted)
 

No instructions.

So, add the gelatin (dissolved)to the MM and fold it until completely mixed.

Sift your drys, whisk to combine and add to wets.

This is one icing that cannot have bubbles all thru it.

I would mix by hand with a large spatula (always stir in one direction only) until all is incorporated.

Don't have a clue on how to store it.

I would use powdered egg whites.

MM probably stands for marshmallows (the tiny ones measure most accurately.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

There is an invaluable forum website http://www.cakecentral.com where people discuss all things pastry.. products, techniques, troubleshooting, brainstorming ideas, running a business, everythng. I remember reading about various stencils and Sugarveil, you can read honest opinions and about what techniques/products work best.

Set aside a few hours to wander around, it'll suck you in


----------



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

Many thanks Flipflopgirl for the recipe and to you also, Laurenlulu for the information and link.

I had never seen sugarveil until recently so it looks as if I have caught it in its revival.

I thought it would be good to give it a go and perhaps save some time piping..I am always ready to try something new.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

So lauren...where did'ya think I got the recipe?

CC is my go to for ideas and answers.

Don't post all that much...would rather lurk.

Some of those threads get HOT!

mimi


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

No way! What a small world, I wonder how many of us are wandering around here too. I hate to say it but female drama prevails although the abundance of information surpasses it. To me it's worth the chaos.   Nice to meet you


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Small world, yes!

I came across a cake pix and wanted to see it up close, so clicked the link.

Come to find out it was decorated by an old dear friend, lol!

She lives in the same small town as I do!

Needless to say, we resumed our friendship and have planned a few projects combining our talents.

Should be lots of fun.

mimi


----------

